# [RISOLTO] [AMD64] configurazione Xorg Ati Radeon HD5470

## phunker

Ciao a tutti,

sono nuovo su questo forum e vorrei chiedervi il vostro aiuto sulla configurazione del server grafico.

Ho gia' fatto svariate ricerche tra forum e google ma non riesco a risolvere la mia situazione, per questo vengo qui a porre l'ennesima domanda su ati e xorg

Ho installato gentoo per amd64 su un portatile acer avente scheda video Ati Mobility Radeon HD5470.

Ho sempre avuto problemi con le ati installando linux e anche con quest'ultima installazione non sono fortunato.

I miei problemi sono i seguenti:

Premetto che i tre risultati di seguito si verificano solo dopo qualche magia tra varie installazioni/reinstallazioni/cancellazioni dei pacchetti xorg-server, xorg-drivers, radeon-ucode, ati-drivers, xf86-video-ati e credo basta..

Nel caso peggiore vengono mostrati errore di tipo "no screens found" o "no devices to configure" o altri simili

1- se eseguo startx , lo schermo diventa tutto nero e non funzionano mouse e tastiera costringendomi a riavviare forzatamente

2- startx ha funzionato correttamente solo quando, dopo vari emerge ormai a caso, xorg ha utilizzato driver vesa.. Si apre la schermata con xterm ma anche qui niente utilizzo di mouse e tastiera

3- eseguendo X -configure produce un file di config che produce risultati come al punto 1. Se eseguo X con l'ozione -retro , vedo la classica schermata di test del video ma anche qui non riesco a utilizzare mouse e tastiera

di seguito qualche comando che spero sia utile a capire la situazione:

lspci -v

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/421237/

emerge --info

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/421245/

dmesg

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/421250/

il comando lsmod mostra solo l'intestazione ( Module|Size|Used by )

a questo punto non so piu' se i pacchetti installati siano corretti, se ne ho installati troppi o troppo pochi.. tra driver radeon, fglrx , ati, vesa non ci capisco piu' nulla   :Sad: 

non so piu' come azzerare la situazione e riprovare da capo

Attendo vostri consigli,

GrazieLast edited by phunker on Wed Jun 29, 2011 1:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

rispondo "alla buona" ma vado di fretta, scusami:

Stai usando kms e le impostazioni sembrerebbero valide ma ti consiglio di includere direttamente nel kernel il firmware e di forzare risoluzione ed uscita video se non riesci a vederlo.

A questo punto, senza aver creato alcun xorg.conf dovrebbe funzionare (quindi niente X -configure).

Mi auguro che non sei rimasto fregato dalla documentazione datata ed hai ancora hal tra le scatole.

Controlla con eselect se non hai lasciato i link ad fglrx.

Per le periferiche invece il primo banale consiglio è:

Ricompila tutti i driver

```
eix --only-names -I x11-drivers/* | xargs emerge -1
```

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev ps2mouse synaptics" 
```

tanto per esagerare (da modificare prima).

udevd è avviato?

un 

```
emerge --depclean ; revdep-rebuild -i ; emerge -aDNuv @world
```

non ci starebbe male ma... caveat emptor

Finché c'è da far prove andrei a modificare /etc/acpi/default.sh cambiando quell'

```
init 0
```

 in 

```
init 6
```

 di modo da riavviare premendo il tasto power (come abilitare il tasto power te lo vai a cercare sul wiki non sulla guida ufficiale).

----------

## phunker

grazie per i consigli! Purtroppo non sono esperto di gentoo e faccio un po fatica a seguirti..

non so come si include il firmware nel kernel e le risoluzioni video, seguendo le varie guide potrei averlo fatto ma non ne sono certo.

Ho messo vari nomi nella sezione 'External firmware blobs', dovrebbe esser quello.. giusto?

per la risoluzione forse ho avuto una svista e non ho trovato la sezione del kernel.. dopo riguardo

ho seguito passo passo la documentazione e ho hal.. non ho capito: buono o no buono?

ho eseguito poi i comandi che mi hai indicato, per questa volta mi son fidato del commerciante  :Razz: 

1- modificato INPUT_DEVICES:

  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev ps2mouse synaptics"

2- ricompilato drivers:

  emerge eix 

  eix-update

  eix --only-names -I x11-drivers/* | xargs emerge -1

3- da un 'ps' risulta attivo '/sbin/udevd --daemon'

4- emerge --depclean ha buttato via un po di roba.. spero di non aver fatto ulteriori danni

5- installato gentoolkit per revdep-rebuild che dice "Dynamic linking on your system is consistent"

6- emerge -aDNuv @world

  effettivamente hal rompe le scatole perche' blocca altri pacchetti.  Ho disinstallato hal ed eseguito di nuovo il comando.. ho dato yes alla richiesta di installare il tutto  ( 196 pacchetti.. ho fatto bene? )

Dopo l'ultimo passaggio ho dovuto aggiornare 22 file di configurazione..

Ho riavviato per sicurezza e ora lo startx funziona! mouse e tastiera funzionano anche se sembra sia configurata la tastiera 'us'. ( non so perche' ci sia 'us', durante l'installazione del sistema ho sempre configurato la tastiera it )..

non ho dovuto eseguire "X -configure" ed eseguendolo per sport mi ha dato errore quindi lascio perdere!

non funziona l'uscita tramite ctrl+alt+backspace .. son costretto a dare ctrl+alt+f1 e poi ctrl+c per terminare X ..

nella home trovo un file .xinitrc , mostro il contenuto:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/421642/

quindi per ora i problemi rimasti sono:

- tastiera us anziche' it

- ctrl+alt+backspace non termina x, ma forse e' dovuto alla tastiera us

- X -configure mostra errore.. devo tenerne conto?

al momento sto facendo l'emerge di kdebase-meta .. posso aggiornare la situazione quando ho terminato tutto

ah, se serve, quando ho finito di installare kdebase, eseguo di nuovo X -configure per postare l'errore completo

----------

## Onip

 *phunker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi per ora i problemi rimasti sono:
> 
> - tastiera us anziche' it
> ...

 

Cerca le guide di aggiornamento di xorg nella sezione documentazione del sito (scusa, ma sono un po' di fretta). Ci dovrebbe essere qualche dritta per sistemare le cose. Comunque nelle versioni recenti, a quanto ho capito, le impostazioni della tastiera sono specifiche utente per utente, quindi potrai probabilmente sistemare tutto facilmente e comodamente dal pannello di controllo di kde.

----------

## phunker

ciao,

il layout della tastiera son riuscito a configurarlo dal pannello di controllo kde

per il ctrl+alt+bksp, anche creando un xorg.conf contenente solo la sezione keyboard e con l'opzione aggiunta non succede nulla, comunque poco male

cambio tty e do ctrl+c per terminare ( oppure do logout da kde )

il problema che ho ora e' che tutta l'installazione l'ho fatta da utente root ( loggato direttamente come root ) e succede quanto segue:

- da root, lo startx funziona bene ed eseguendo kde e' fluido e si riescono a girare tutti i menu etc, il consumo in idle di ram si attesta su 450mb circa e cpu al 5%

( mi fa strano che con solo kde-base consumi 450 mb ma per ora non e' un gran problema )

- da user normale, entrato in kde va tutto a scatti, non si riescono a girare i menu che a volte si aprono a volte no, e' inutilizzabile

e' tutto legato a Xorg o questa volta non centra nulla? magari qualche gruppo da aggiungere all'utente o non so..

provo a cercare anche questa cosa nel forum che magari e' gia' capitata

inoltre pur avendo installato pacchetti vari per synaptics non funziona bene il touchpad, e ho paura che manchi allora anche qualche configurazione corretta nel kernel in questo caso

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

modifica:

il touchpad ora funziona decentemente anche se per adesso manca il multitouch o comunque funzionalita' avanzate..

ho aggiunto nell'xorg.conf questo codice:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Touchpad"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchProduct "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

        Option "ClickButton1" "1"

        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "true"

        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "true"

        #Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        #Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *phunker wrote:*   

> per questa volta mi son fidato del commerciante 

 mossa estremamente stupida  :Mr. Green: 

Scherzi a parte può sempre capitare di scrivere male o semplicemente di indicare dei comandi a titolo esemplificativo.

Bada sempre a quello che ti si suggerisce. (e ci sono i fetentoni che lo fanno apposta...)

In effetti la tastiera è più comodo configurarla attraverso le impostazioni di kde (ma anche gnome, ma le scimmie non le aiuto) o leggi qui ma ti complichi la vita.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel il mio consiglio è di impostare 

```
BUSYBOX="yes"

MDADM="yes"

FIRMWARE="yes"

FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/radeon"

DISKLABEL="yes"
```

e nella conf del kernel:

Device drivers -> Generic Driver Options ->

userspace firmware=y

include firmware blobs=y

```
radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin
```

(vedi quali servono a te le mie sono un poco più vecchiotte e vogliono questi due)

blobs root=/lib/firmware

(lib64 se sei a 64 bit multilib, il passaggio per il symlink non è gradito)

e mettere builtin drm & C

Per il resto mi pare di capire che non hai problemi con il monitor, se ne hai dai uno sguardo qui per i log (se connetti crt o tft di prima generazione) oppure procedi da linea di comando del kernel con il parametro video.

Ctrl+alt+backspace è disabilitato, dovresti creare un file xorg.conf o terminare regolarmente la sessione per uscire.

L'opzione è dontzap nella server section (prima di default era impostata a no adesso è il contrario, me lo ricordo perchè la disabilitavo) ma se usi kde ti voglio avvisare (come da mio recente post) che la terminazione imprevista del desktop ti fa facilmente perdere tutte le impostazioni (quindi non è una buona idea). Meglio usare kdm (ma per abilitare il login da root devi agire manualmente sul file di configurazione)

devi aggiungere l'utente ai gruppi video, audio, disk, cdrom, cdrw ed usb (sempre controlla vado a memoria), vedi che c'è qualche problemino con nepomuk (semantic-desktop) e con akonadi.

Per il touchpad andrei a guardare la conf del kernel per prima cosa genkernel --menuconfig/--xconfig all e ti levi il pensiero.

----------

## phunker

ok, ora sto scrivendo da konqueror quindi vuol dire che il problema e' risolto!

ho corretto il blobs root da /lib/firmware a /lib64/firmware , il resto l'avevo gia' configurato

poi ho aggiunto anche il supporto nel kernel a synaptics visto che come pensavo ho avuto una svista .. ora il touchpad funziona , come dicevo prima non al massimo ma permette di lavorare

il layout della tastiera l'ho configurato sia via konsole che via pannello di KDE ed ora ok.. sia locale che layout che variabile LINGUAS

ho aggiunto il gruppo video e non ricordo quali altri gruppi al mio utente e da quel momento kde ha preso a funzionare velocemente

ho provato anche a vedere un film in 1080p e non noto rallentamenti.. consumo di ram 340mb circa in idle e cpu su una media del 10%

ctrl+alt+backspace ormai ci rinuncio.. dopo varie prove fallite.. ora posso usare il logout di kde

mi manca da installare e far avviare in automatico kdm e far funzionare il mount dei dischi via utente.. il gruppo storage non esiste e pare che sia cambiata la gestione del tutto su kde.. ( sono a digiuno completo di linux da almeno un paio d'anni e ho notato che son cambiate tantissime cose )

in conclusione: problema risolto!!! la grafica ora funziona bene e finalmente posso passare ore e ore a.. compilare gli altri programmi rimanenti.. ma con una grafica carina di sfondo!! hihi

grazie mille per il supporto! se serve apriro' altri topic per gli altri problemi, se non trovo la soluzione sul forum o nelle varie guide

ehm.. come faccio a mettere [RISOLTO] ? tolgo la parola Mobility?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

